# Will Civilization 4 work on a 1.42 eMac?



## sgould (Dec 10, 2006)

No.1 son has a 2005 eMac 1.42. G4 with 1GB RAM.  

He has Civ3, would like Civ4, but the site says that system requirements are 1.8GHz G5 with a recommended 2GHz.  

Will Civ4 not work on the eMac, work erratically or just be a bit slow?

I don't want to buy a present that is useless or virtually unusable...


----------



## eric2006 (Dec 10, 2006)

I doubt that it'd be very useable (if it lets you install at all), the requirements are for a system about two times as fast - as a minimum. I ran the demo on a 2 GHz G5, and it was a bit heavy.


----------



## sgould (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks!  I'll get him something else.  Got to think again now!


----------



## anerki (Dec 27, 2006)

Try Rise of Nations Gold edition. It's a fun version of Age of Empires. They say it's a mix of Age of Empires and Civilization but it's really more like Age of Empires with some more features and some more fun worked in it (imo).

On topic, I tested Civ IV on a Powermac DP G4 2x1.25Ghz with 2 Gb of RAM, a fast HD and a 256 Mb Gcard and the game was borderline unbearably slow, and all but enjoyable at that speed (trying it on a Macbook 2Ghz Intel Core Duo 2 soon though I'll keep you posted, maybe your son would like a Macbook to go with Civ 4?  )


----------



## mdnky (Dec 28, 2006)

Works pretty good on a MacBook Pro with the 2.33gHz Core2Duo chip / 2GB RAM / 256MB X1600 video.  Doubt it would even install on the eMac.  When I bought the game, I didn't pay attention to the requirements and tried installing on the last G4 Powerbook (1.67gHz, 2GB RAM, 128MB Video) and it wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Elton333 (Feb 22, 2007)

I've played Civilization4 even on my old PC (Sempron 3000+ 1,6Ghz 512 mb ddr2) with no lag at all.


----------



## Yesurbius (Feb 22, 2007)

I have a Mac Mini G4 1.25 Ghz ...  The video memory was the biggest problem for me when it came to Civ 4.  Civ 3 complete works great.

Rise of Nations gold runs wonderfully and is excellent.

Sims 2 and Sim City are a little slow.

Railroad Tycoon 3 rocks 

There are more games I could have tested but I'm holding off buying any more until I get my new mac


----------

